# Suche altes DOS-Game - Haushalt / Energie sparen



## HEMI-V8 (13. November 2016)

Hallo.

Ich suche schon lange verzweifelt nach einem Spiel:

Vor mindestens 20 Jahren hatte mein Cousin ein PC Spiel in dem man einen Haushalt hatte in dem man verschiedenen Haushaltsgeräte kaufen konnte. (Kein Little Computer People, Sims)

Ziel war es meiner Erinnerung nach, in diesem Haushalt Strom / Wasser zu sparen; diese Geräte konnten auch kaputt gehen.

Es war CGE/EGA Grafik lief unter DOS und passte auf eine 3,5" Diskette - Müsste ein deutsches Spiel gewesen sein.

Würde mich echt wahnsinnig freuen wenn mir jemand helfen kann.

Mfg


----------



## DARPA (14. November 2016)

Meinst du "Das Erbe", wo man ein Haus umweltfreundlich renovieren muss?


----------



## bofferbrauer (16. November 2016)

DARPA schrieb:


> Meinst du "Das Erbe", wo man ein Haus umweltfreundlich renovieren muss?



Wäre auch mein erster Gedanke. Afaik was dies ein Werbespiel um ökologisches Denken zu fördern und nebenbei auch Freeware. Finden kann man es hier (etwas runterscrollen): Kultspiele und Spieleklassiker


----------



## HEMI-V8 (17. November 2016)

Nein, "Das Erbe" war es nicht. Die Ansicht und Grafik waren eher an "little computer people" angelehnt.
Auf der verlinkten Seite wurde ich leider auch nicht fündig.


----------



## Arthuriel (11. Mai 2019)

Für den unwahrscheinlichen Fall (man kann ja nie wissen ), dass jemand die Antwort noch braucht:
Ich habe sie gefunden*: es ist das Spiel EVS (Energieeinsparung im Haushalt von Ulrich Pasch). Der einzige mir noch bekannte Download ist via webarchive auf dieser Seite erhältlich (sogar mit Rechtschreibfehler): Sinvolle Computerspiele - Freeware
Die Farbpalette besteht aus schwarz (Hintergrund), pink, hellblau/türkis und weiß, was der CGA Palette entspricht.
Auf das Spiel bin ich gekommen als ich selbst mal nach sowas gesucht habe und auf die obige Seite gestoßen bin (bevor sie nur noch im webarchive war).

Zum Starten musst du den EVS Ordner nach dem entzippen öffnen und die Datei "SIM" auf das Startsymbol von DOSBox ziehen, um es zu starten.
Als Spielgeschwindigkeit wird oben im DOSBox Fenster "3000 cycles" angegeben, was mehr als ausreichend ist. Ich hatte herausgefunden, dass zum korrekten Abspielen der Sounds (eher "Sounds" bei der Qualität^^)
sogar nur ~300 Zyklen reichen** (mit STRG+F11 können die Zyklen reduziert und mit STRG+F12 erhöht werden). Persönlich würde ich bei 3000 Zyklen bleiben, da der Rest des Spiel sonst sehr langsam ist (außer man hat eine Vorliebe für das langsame Erstellen von Balkendiagrammen und Co. in Echtzeit ).

Zum Spiel selber:
Bei dem Jahresabschluss (die Option "nächstes Jahr") habe ich mir angewöhnt immer die Eingabetaste zweimal schnell hintereinander zu drücken. Normalerweise macht das keinen Unterschied (sprich: man wählt bei Ereignissen nicht eine falsche Option durch das schnelle Drücken aus) außer bei einem Ereignis: Feuerschaden. Statt maximal 70000 DM Schaden sind durch die schnelle Reaktion nur noch 3000 DM zu zahlen.
Sonstige Hinweise und Merkwürdigkeiten:
-Nicht alle Einrichtungen bringen gleich viele Prestigepunkte für die getätigte Investition*** und (die laufenden Kosten für) Pool, Sauna und Telefon sind reine Geldgräber in diesem Spiel (je nach Fall wahrscheinlich auch im echten Leben^^).
-Die Umstellung auf die Elektroheizung ist vieeeeel zu gut dargestellt (sprich: besser als ein Passivhaus). Statt 40000 kWh in Form von Heizöl (1L~10kWh) braucht die E-Heizung nur noch 1000 kWh Strom . Eigentlich müssten es 40000 kWh oder etwas weniger sein****, da es sich nach einer Heizung anhört, die direkt mit Strom heizt, denn gibt zusätzlich noch eine Wärmepumpe als Option). Dagegen sind andere Einsparoptionen meiner Meinung nach viel zu schlecht dargestellt.
-es müsste auch die Option geben, eine kleinere Heizung einzubauen, nachdem das Haus gedämmt wurde und dadurch einen geringeren Heizbedarf aufweist
-es gibt einen Upgrade Bug bei Dingen, die es in drei verschiedenen Größen (klein, mittel, groß) gibt (z.B. die Werkstatt, Windmühle, Solarpanele etc.): Erst die kleinste Größe kaufen. Danach kann gleich die große Option gewählt werden ohne das man dafür etwas zahlen muss 

Fazit: Es ist ein sehr obskures Spiel, was auch als House Flipper Simulator der 80er Jahre bezeichnet werden könnte.
P.S.: Mein erster Beitrag seit Jahren (dazu noch zu einem super bekannten Thema). Wahrscheinlich wird es auch dabei bleiben^^.

*ich hatte schon vor vielen Monaten mal überlegt, hier zu antworten.  Allerdings war ich mir nicht sicher, da dieser Thread schon damals ein  paar Jahre alt war. Andererseits ist das Spiel so obskur, dass es nur  einen Download Link gibt und ich nur diesen einen Forenthread über das  Spiel im Internet gefunden habe. Will heißen: Das hier ist vermutlich  der einzige Thread, der das Spiel überhaupt erwähnt (und dann noch nicht  mal beim Namen im Threadtitel^^)
**laut der Anleitung wurden die Töne an einen PC mit 4,77Mhz angepasst.  Laut dem DOSBox Wiki (Performance - DOSBoxWiki) ist das  vermutlich ein 8088 4,77Mhz Prozessor, was 315 Zyklen in DOSBox  entspricht.
***am Anfang wird in der Bedienungsanleitung sogar erwähnt, welcher  Gegenstand wie viel Prestigepunkte bringt. Da auch ersichtlich ist, wie  viel alles kostet, kann man sogar ausrechnen, was am meisten bringt.
****die Bedienung deutet an, dass die Kohleheizung antik ist (meine Einschätzung: sie kann unter anderem schlecht an den aktuellen Bedarf angepasst werden und weist daher einen unnötigen Mehrverbrauch auf)


----------



## HEMI-V8 (13. Mai 2019)

Ich danke Dir hierfür nochmals ! Hab´s jetzt schon ein paar mal gespielt.


----------



## uweber (7. Februar 2020)

Cool super, vielen Dank! Hab damals das Spiel auch ewig oft gezockt und war schon lange auf der Suche nach dem Spiel! Da werden Erinnerungen wach


----------



## Zak_Mc_Kracken (3. Mai 2022)

DARPA schrieb:


> Meinst du "Das Erbe", wo man ein Haus umweltfreundlich renovieren muss?





bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Wäre auch mein erster Gedanke. Afaik was dies ein Werbespiel um ökologisches Denken zu fördern und nebenbei auch Freeware. Finden kann man es hier (etwas runterscrollen): Kultspiele und Spieleklassiker


Nach langer, langer Zeit habe ich das Spiel "Das Erbe" online ausgraben (https://werbespiel.blogspot.com/2010/07/das-erbe.html) und wollte es endlich einmal durchspielen, was ich damals nicht schaffte, ehe die Diskette kaputt ging.^^

Leider komme ich mit dem Telefonbuch nicht (mehr) klar und bin nicht sicher, ob es sich um einen Bug unter Dosbox (Emulator) handelt oder ich einfach die korrekte Verwendung nicht erkenne. ("Benutze Telefonbuch mit Telefon" funktioniert ebenso wenig wie "benutze Telefonbuch" oder "lies Telefonbuch")

Weiß noch jemand, wie es gehen müsste, um einen Bug ausschließen zu können? (denn über den Punkt war ich damals auf dem 486er definitiv hinaus)


----------



## DARPA (4. Mai 2022)

Zak_Mc_Kracken schrieb:


> Leider komme ich mit dem Telefonbuch nicht (mehr) klar und bin nicht sicher, ob es sich um einen Bug unter Dosbox (Emulator) handelt oder ich einfach die korrekte Verwendung nicht erkenne. ("Benutze Telefonbuch mit Telefon" funktioniert ebenso wenig wie "benutze Telefonbuch" oder "lies Telefonbuch")


Nach geschätzten 25 Jahren kann ich mich da nicht mehr so im Detail dran erinnern ^^
Aber was in deiner Auflistung fehlt ist der Versuch "Benutze Telefon". Ich glaube, man muss auch mehrere Firmen anrufen. Und die Nummern dazu müssten dann ja im Telefonbuch stehen.
Ich glaub, ich lads mir selber noch mal runter  

Kann mich übrigens noch an weitere Werbe Adventures aus den 90s erinnern: 
Das Telekommando (Telekom)
Dunkle Schatten (irgendwas mit Nazis)
Irgendwas von Bifi (Hollywood?)


----------



## Zak_Mc_Kracken (4. Mai 2022)

DARPA schrieb:


> Aber was in deiner Auflistung fehlt ist der Versuch "Benutze Telefon". Ich glaube, man muss auch mehrere Firmen anrufen. Und die Nummern dazu müssten dann ja im Telefonbuch stehen.


Das Telefon lässt sich so benutzen (habe schon Lolita angerufen), dafür muss man die Nummer über ein Tastenfeld wählen. (um an die Firmen zu gelangen, müsste man erstmal weitere Telefonnummern haben ) Ich befürchte stark, dass "Lies Telefonbuch" richtig wäre (ähnlich dem Zettel an der Pinnwand) und nicht korrekt arbeitet. 

PS: Da es Freeware war/ist, darf ich wohl verlinken. In der Dosbox läuft das Spiel auch online: https://www.myabandonware.com/game/das-erbe-2p0/play-2p0


----------



## DARPA (6. Mai 2022)

Habs letzte Nacht mal gestartet.

Lies Telefonbuch OK 
Falls es bei dir nicht klappt, ich hab nen Screenshot von den Nummern gemacht.

Und was haben wir da früher bloss gezockt, oh man. Kann man auch keinem erzählen


----------



## Zak_Mc_Kracken (6. Mai 2022)

Aaah, jetzt weiß ich, woran es liegt. (habe es gerade auch nochmal im Browser ausgetestet, weil damit ja sichergestellt war, dass es da zumindest bei dir geht) Und zwar ich bestätige aus Bequemlichkeit alle Aktionen so:
Gehe zu => Tür und klicke dann noch einmal auf die Tür, damit die Aktion ausgeführt wird.
Nimm => Luftpumpe => Luftpumpe (und er nimmt die Pumpe)
Lies => Pinnwand => Pinnwand (und er liest die Pinnwand)

Das geht so ganz hervorragend für alle Aktionen *außer "*Lies" oder "Benutze mit" in Kombination *mit Gegenständen aus dem Inventar*! Diese muss man explizit mit OK bestätigen (was ich diesmal nie gemacht habe, damals aber wahrscheinlich schon)
Super, danke fürs  gegenprüfen, jetzt setz ich mich am Wochenende nochmal ran. 


Ja, ist total verrückt, wie viel Zeit man damals dafür hatte. Wie viele Stunden bei mir auch für SimCity 2000 draufgegangen sind... Oder Eishockey Manager (EM) mit Kumpel zu zweit und jeder musste warten, während man abwechseln dran war. Da würden die Kids heute vor Langeweile sterben, wenn ich meinen kleinen Neffen blinkende Handygames spielen sehe. ^^
Aber hey, auch wenn es am Ende eigentlich ein bisschen zu viel PC war, draußen waren wir trotzdem immer wieder und die Beschäftigung mit MS-DOS, autoexec.bat und Co. haben vermutlich die Grundlage fürs spätere PC-Verständnis gelegt. Ohne das hätte ich mich später wohl weniger an Linux getraut, nachdem ich Win7 zum Abschied gewunken habe.  

Wenn meine Eltern von DOOM gewusst hätten... xD


----------

